# /var/www/localhost/htdocs vs. /var/www/

## DancesWithWords

Is there any difference for installing web-apps as to /var/www/localhost/htdocs vs. /var/www/  I noticed that if you enable vhost web-apps do not install to /var/www/localhost/htdoc.  Is there any reason to care with location is chosen?

==

DWW

----------

## boerKrelis

If you find yourself running a lot of vhosts, then management can become cumbersome quickly if you dump everything under /var/www/localhost/. Separate /var/www/host1, /var/www/host2 etc is the way to go except for dead simple setups.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

default I think is /var/www/localhost/htdocs, where enabling vhost will disable the auto-installations.

Anyway, I quit using the utility and do everything manually...but its a great utility though  :Smile: 

----------

